# British cars in SA



## nanna (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm thinking of transporting my car to SA when I move over there. Does anyone have any experience of doing this? What are the likely costs of registering my car when I get there?


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

nanna said:


> I'm thinking of transporting my car to SA when I move over there. Does anyone have any experience of doing this? What are the likely costs of registering my car when I get there?


We wanted to when we came back about 4 years ago. It was quite expensive and a bit of a bother really. It depends on the car and your circumstances... *From what I remember...*
1. you have to have owned the vehicle for at least 12 months or you pay duty (about 100% I think)
2. You have to get a certificate from SABS (SA buro (sp?) of Standards) about US$750.
3. You have to pay VAT (14%) on the vehicle value.
4. Shipping and clearing agent costs.

Lastly, it is important to realise that if there is any problem clearing your vehicle you will be liable for demurrage fees whilst it is sorted out. This is VERY expensive if it happens and sometimes can be cleared up in a day or it may take months. Remember this is Africa and you work on African time but the problems are not unique to Africa.

When we did our sums (FOR OUR OWN PERSONAL SITUATION) we found that it was not worth the hassle. Unless there is a specific reason I would not suggest it. Vehicle prices - when all conversions are done - are reasonably comparable to the UK.

Check out the SA tourism and govt website it has (had?) quite a bit of info.

Good luck.


----------



## nanna (Feb 16, 2010)

zambezi.king said:


> We wanted to when we came back about 4 years ago. It was quite expensive and a bit of a bother really. It depends on the car and your circumstances... *From what I remember...*
> 1. you have to have owned the vehicle for at least 12 months or you pay duty (about 100% I think)
> 2. You have to get a certificate from SABS (SA buro (sp?) of Standards) about US$750.
> 3. You have to pay VAT (14%) on the vehicle value.
> ...


Cheers mate


----------

